# Am I eligible to apply under Primary production manager category (811) for Canada



## shardika (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello all members,
I am a mechanical engineer with 7 years of experience 
Out of which 2 years in production (Automobile factory, and Aerospace) and 5 years in Aesostructure Design.
Some of my roles and responsibilities matches with (811) category.
Am I eligible to apply under Primary production manager category (811) for Canada Immigration?

:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------

